# John Kennedy of Dingwall



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

John Kennedy of Dingwall, Scottish Presbyterian (August 15, 1819 -- April 28, 1884) was a remarkable 19th century Scottish Highlands minister. He was highly regarded by Charles Spurgeon and many other contemporaries. He defended Reformed principles of faith, worship and civil magistracy, including the Establishment Principle, in an age of declining orthodoxy. 

More on his life and works can be found here, here and here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2007)

More by and about Kennedy may be found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2007)

John Kennedy of Dingwall on the Fourth Commandment and on Rev. 22.2.


----------

